# Did Ruger Stop Making It's Pistol-Caliber Rifles?



## K31 (Mar 3, 2007)

I went to the Ruger website and couldn't find any auto-loaders except 7.62X59, .223 and .22LR. I know they used to make a pistol caliber rifle that used pistol mags but I can't find it.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 4, 2007)

The Ruger PC9 and PC40 have been discontinued, but there's still a link active:

http://ruger.com/Firearms/FAProdView?model=4851&return=Y

Many shops still have them in stock.  

I prefer Beretta's carbine instead, though.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 4, 2007)

I didn't realize, 'till I saw this thread and went to look, that they were discontinued.  I would imagine that Ruger lost a lot of business when Kel-Tec introduced their pistol-caliber carbines.

I'm sure the Rugers are a better gun but you're having to pay more for a gun that only uses Ruger mags when you could turn around and buy a Kel-tec that can be had in configurations that use any one of several popular pistol magazines (Glock, S&W, Beretta, and Sig).


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 4, 2007)

kenpotex said:


> I didn't realize, 'till I saw this thread and went to look, that they were discontinued. I would imagine that Ruger lost a lot of business when Kel-Tec introduced their pistol-caliber carbines.


 
Quite true.  Basically, Kel-Tec snagged the lower end of the price range, while Beretta and Olympic Arms continue to take the upper end.  There's not much of a "middle range" when it comes to pistol caliber carbines.  




> I'm sure the Rugers are a better gun but you're having to pay more for a gun that only uses Ruger mags when you could turn around and buy a Kel-tec that can be had in configurations that use any one of several popular pistol magazines (Glock, S&W, Beretta, and Sig).


 
In all honesty, while the Ruger's do have a heftier construction, they really don't have any advantages over the Kel-Tec's, aside from the fact that you could use one as a club more easily.  


Surprisingly, though, if you look on Gunbroker.com, you can run into a PC9 for about the low to mid 300's, which isn't that much more than the Kel Tec Sub-2000.  Also, Ruger P-series magazines are fairly plentiful, and can give you that 15 shot capacity.  

I just really didn't like the PC-series' gritty trigger.  I could probably have done a bit with some metal polishing on the steel contact points, but at that stage, it simply wasn't worth it, and I ended up selling the PC9 to a friend, who *did* like that awful trigger.


----------



## K31 (Mar 5, 2007)

I looked at the Olympic but in the socialist paradise I live in they are considered evil-assault weapons. The GFW's in the state are trying to pass a law that would also ban the berettas and probably the Keltec. I can't stand the Keltec's stock anyway. I know there are after-market stocks for them to make them into the Berretta but then why not just buy the Beretta?


----------

